# My 12" vinny



## fish_sauce (Apr 3, 2004)

A few of you thought this is a new rhom. I had actually bought this rhom a year ago. These are pics from the move. I moved into a new house, and I didn't have the heart to sell him because he's my favorite fish. I love this guy, he's so active and aggressive. He's like a son to me. So I took him with me. Right now, he's in a 55 gallon tank until I can move his 125 gallon tank to my new place.


----------



## fish_sauce (Apr 3, 2004)

Another


----------



## fung88 (Feb 3, 2005)

Where are the red eyes ahhaha jk!! Nice Rhom Looks really Healthy!!


----------



## evermore (Oct 7, 2003)

looks like a nice fish. but can you take some lighter pictures of him. i would like to see his true color. i am piranha picture addict. vinny's rock mine's half that size. so more pic's


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Great llooking fish never sell him, wow his a big papa of my vinny lol :nod:


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Good thing that you didn't seel him, because he looks awesome









This how a rhom should look imo


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Nice Monster


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

those are some badass pics


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Super Nice Looking Rhom man.

Hope you dont mind, I brightend the Pics up a little bit.


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

i like the shape of the body...pretty cool


----------



## jahnke31 (Dec 4, 2003)

that is an awesome fish! he is huge! there is no way i would sell him!!


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

That is a very impressive fish


----------

